# Microwave on its own outlet



## lisaconley (Apr 10, 2008)

I am replacing a hood (above stove) with a microwave.  The hood shared a circuit with another room in the house (ceiling lights, outlets, 61" tv, etc.)  The new microwave will not be able to share.  

I have no electrician knowledge  so my question is can't the electrician just pull the hood wires to new circuit slot at the box and make its own separate outlet for the new microwave.  Sears wants to run wires, cut drywall, etc.


----------



## handyguys (Apr 10, 2008)

Maybe, maybe not. If the wire will reach to the box and the wire is sufficient enough in size then yes. It may be easier, and less costly, to just run a new wire. Don't have Sears do it. Have an electrician do it. Request Sears (I presume thats where you are getting the microwave) provide you with the electrical rough in requirements to give your electrician. Your electrician may be willing to just do the entire install.


----------



## guyod (Apr 10, 2008)

oops..................


----------



## guyod (Apr 10, 2008)

there is 2 reasons why they would tell you that you need a new line run. 

1) your wire does not come directly down into the basement before it enters the living room. or the other way around. It might stay in the wall. or the wire might go to a couple other outlets before it comes into the basement. 

2) You might have a 14 gage wire and they want to run a 12 gage. its its just the microwave then 14 gage will be fine but my might have some guide lines saying it had to be 12. 

This is what i would do. 

Im sure you already have a microwave and it is on the same circuit. do you trip breakers? if not they have sears install it to the existing wire. (if they will do it) and the worse that can happen is you trip the breaker and you can get an electrician to add a new circuit for the tv or microwave what ever is easier.


----------



## speedy petey (Apr 10, 2008)

Or just do the RIGHT thing and run a new circuit to the microwave. 

That big of a fixed in place cord connected load requires a dedicated circuit anyway. 

DO NOT let "Sears" do this!!! Their subs are notorious hacks!


----------



## lisaconley (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks for all the great info.  I think I understand.  Our electrician says to wire a new circuit for microwave is $185.  Yikes but I need to do it right.  Thx again.


----------

